
Daniel Suarez - Daemon: Bot-Mediated Reality - nir
http://fora.tv/2008/08/08/Daniel_Suarez_Daemon_Bot-Mediated_Reality
======
fossuser
I was hoping his next book was out. If you're looking for a interesting book
to read that while technically futuristic isn't stupid, definitely check out
Daemon. <http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Daniel-Suarez/dp/0525951113>

------
pmichaud
I would really like a transcript or synopsis of this. I couldn't find one via
the link. Is one available?

